# Screaming when I leave the room.



## Wicket (May 28, 2011)

I need her to shake this nasty habit, I really do. As soon as I make a move for the door she stops whatever it is that she's doing and screams till no end, the worst part is that my Boyfriend goes back to see if she's alright - and she is, every freaking time.

She'll do it for up to ten minutes at a time, stop until she hears noise from the other room and then start right back up again. It doesn't matter where she is either, she just goes at it until someone comes back.

Help!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The problem is she will continue screaming if you always going back to her
try ignoring her and she will soon stop, other members have had this problem and they will tell you their experience.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

My boy also screams. Well, he used to scream and sometimes still screams, but it has become better. He is starting to understand I am going back to him. Sometimes I talk to him from the other room and tell him I will be back in a sec...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You can always say be right back when you leave but don't go back until she stops screaming or is making another noise that you like.
Spike screams sometimes and I will ignore it, I did try to make a noise that I knew he would sing to and now it is scream do do do do  So not much better. I was told at my parrot club to even not respond to the contact calls. 
I now ignore the screams and contact calls and only respond to noises that I like or if he says peekaboo I will try and peek around the corner so he sees me.
He learned just from playing normal peekaboo (where I peek at him ) that he now uses peekaboo to try and get me to come where he can see if Iam alright 

Here is a list of links about screaming aswell 
http://www.birdchannel.com/search.aspx?q=screaming
Hopefully you can find something that works for you


----------



## charlie27 (May 29, 2011)

Aww spike playing peekaboo sounds soo cute.


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

That's a realy good way to train youre bird like xxxspikexxx say's.
Don't forget cocktiels are verry smart birds


----------

